# Unsere Goldfischpfütze



## Wachtlerhof (11. Juli 2018)

Ein fränkisches Grüß Gott in die Runde. Möchte gerne meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen. Die Pfütze ist aus Beton, 2,1m lang, 1,4m breit und 1.1m tief. Aktuell sind darin 20 Goldfische - gemischt goldgelb und rot. Den Bestand muss ich unregelmäßig immer wieder aufstocken, da sich gelegentlich __ Reiher und 'ne Katze daraus bedienen. Außerdem jagen sie immer wieder einen tot.

 

LG - Gisela


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

es ist schön, daß du uns deinen Teich vorstellst.

Hast du dir nie die Frage gestellt, warum du immer neue Fische einsetzen mußt?
Gegen Katzen und __ Reiher hilft ein einfaches Netz.

Warum jagen sie sich zu Tode? Weil sie sich nicht verstecken können!

Betreibst du einen Filter? Es könnten ebenso schlechte Wasserwerte ein Schwächung der Fische verursachen.
Wie ist die Wassertemperatur? Bitte ständig messen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Juli 2018)

Nein, diese Frage habe ich mir bisher nicht gestellt. Ich kenne ja den Grund. Und nein, ein Netz möchte ich nicht drüber spannen.

Bzgl. der Katze hab den Wasserstand etwas reduziert, somit kann sie vom Rand aus nicht mehr hinkommen. Und die __ Reiher haben auch Hunger. Und wenn im Laufe eines Jahres mal einige Goldfische deshalb fehlen, dann ist dem halt so.

Das jagen ist nicht immer, aber wenn, dann trifft es den einen schon heftig. Dieses Frühjahr hab ich das __ Schilf eingesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass es mal etwas dicker wird. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viele Wasserpflanzen, welche bei 1,1m tiefe eingesetzt werden können. Ich kenn zumindest keine. Ansonsten hab ich etwas __ Wasserpest drin, __ Wassersalat und 3 Krebsscheren und 6 Seerosen.

Die Wassertemperatur liegt ziemlich konstant bei rd. 18°. Die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung, werden regelmäßig mit JBL-Test gecheckt.

Einen Filter habe ich nicht. Es wird ca.10 cm über dem Boden in der einen Ecke Wasser abgesaugt, via eines Schlauches in den Springbrunnen auf der anderen Seite geleitet und von dort via Überlauf wieder zurück in den Teich. Alle paar Wochen mache ich den Teich mit einem Schlammsauger sauber. Dabei erfolgt dann zwangsweise ein Wasserwechsel von ca. 1/3.


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Gisela,

herzlich Willkommen.

Wenn ich fragen darf, was ist der Grund für deine Anmeldung? Viele möchten ja gerne ein paar Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge haben. Du stellst ja deinen Teich erstmal nur vor. Ich denke, du hast dich bereits etwas im Forum durchgelesen und weißt, dass dein Teich für die Goldfischhaltung nicht geeignet ist. Wenn nicht und du gerne Begründungen hättest, kann ich das gerne noch erläutern. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2018)

Zunächst mal herzlich Willkommen!

Wie so oft im Leben gibt es auch zu diesem Thema viele Meinungen. Ich finde deinen Teich für die Goldfische groß genug, immerhin sind es drei Kubikmeter und die Tiefe passt auch. Die "Jagd" gehört zum Spiel des Lebens und endet bei Fischen mitunter tödlich. Von der Bepflanzung würde ich dir noch zu __ Wasserpest oder __ Hornkraut raten. Das sind Unterwasserpflanzen, die an einen Stein gebunden gut wachsen und viel Schutz bieten. Deine Seerosen werden auch noch größer und bilden gute Verstecke. Rein vom Wasser würde ich dir schon zu einem kleinen Filter raten, ist einfach besser für die Werte und damit auch für die Fische.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung... und nebenbei auch die Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren mit meinen inzwischen drei Teichen.

Und Ansaj, manche Leute melden sich hier tatsächlich an, um ihren Teichen zu zeigen. Hat bei mir auch so angefangen...


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Juli 2018)

Da ich schon seit sehr langer Zeit bei Fragen über Google sehr oft hier im Forum gelandet bin, dachte ich mir, dass ich mich auch direkt anmelde. Angemeldet hatte ich mich schon im Mai, aber da hatte ich noch keine ordentlichen Fotos vom Teich. Und ich war der Ansicht, dass es sich gehört, das Objekt dann auch zu zeigen.

Dass der Teich keine Offenbarung ist, ja, das ist mir bewusst. Aber er ist nun mal da. Und das bereits seit über 40 Jahren. Er befindet sich im Garten meiner Schwiegermutter. Und da ich das, wie sie mit den Fischen und dem Teich (undurchsichtige stinkige Brühe) umgegangen ist, nicht mehr akzeptierte, "darf" ich mich jetzt darum kümmern, meistens jedenfalls. Wenn ich nicht vor Ort bin, übernimmt sie das Füttern, sagt sie zumindest.

Mein Mann und ich haben ihn zumindest mit dem "Springbrunnen-System" und den bisher noch wenigen Pflanzen zumindest schon mal etwas besser gemacht und ich arbeite weiter daran.

Über einen Filter haben wir zwischenzeitlich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber da fehlt es mir noch substantiell an know-how, den richtigen zu finden. Wenn, dann muss er im Keller des Hauses zwischen dem Absaugen des Wassers und dem Weiterleiten an den Springbrunnen integriert werden. Welche Art von Filter es sein muss und wie der dann baulich integriert werden kann, hab ich noch keine Idee.

Und falls jemand von Euch zuviel __ Wasserpest bzw. __ Hornkraut hat, wäre ich der dankbarste Abnehmer, den das Forum gesehen hat.

Und wenn wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, dann freut es mich, wenn die auch kommen, ohne dass ich explizit danach frage. Denn was ich nicht weiß, dass es gibt, kann ich auch nicht fragen. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Fischen, Wasser, ... begrenzen sich auf Aquarienfische in Outdoorhaltung und Glaskästen.


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2018)

Deswegen habe ich ja nach den Grund der Anmeldung gefragt und will keinem meine Meining bzw. Tipps aufdrängen. Das Thema Fische in zu kleinem Teich nimmt mich sehr mit, das dürften viele hier wissen und wenn Teichlern die Problematik nicht bewusst ist, kann und sollte man da aufkären. 

Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch durch's Jagen in der Fortpflanzungszeit verloren. Das ist für mich ein Indiz, dass es hier nicht genügend Ausweich- und Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt. Auch kenne ich keinen Goldfischhalter, der Fische nachkaufen muss. Eigentlich ist es immer andersherum: dass man zu viele hat. Bei mir sind Katze und __ Reiher nicht nur gelegentlich zu finden und dennoch muss ich Fische abgeben. Es geht hier auch nicht um das Optische, sondern um die Fischtauglichkeit (und dabei sind wir ja oft unterschiedlicher Meinung, Holger ). Wenn es die Schwiegermutter eh nicht interessiert, kaufe doch einfach keine Fische mehr nach. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Juli 2018)

Ach ja, der Thread >Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?< von Dir Holger aus 2012 war für mich der Impuls, mich hier anzumelden.

Ansaj, wenn ich das nicht mache, dann lässt sie sich von irgendwelchen Leuten aus ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis/... Fische kaufen. Am liebsten hätte sie die ganz bunten (=Kois). Das kann ich durch das Nachkaufen wenigstens noch verhindern.

Die Meinung meiner Schwiegermutter ist, das ist ein Fischteich und da sollen Fische drin schwimmen. Pflanzen braucht's maximal eine Seerose, weil es schön ist, wenn die blüht. Füttern braucht man die Fische auch nicht, weil die finden schon was. Und wenn der Teich ganz selten doch mal eine durchgängige Eisfläche hat, na dann haut sie halt mit der Gartenhacke so lange drauf, bis es zerbrochen ist.


----------



## Ansaj (12. Juli 2018)

Oha, unter diesen Voraussetzungne ist es natürlich besser, wenn du dich um den Teich kümmerst.
Vielleicht kannst du versuchen die Anzahl der Stammfische etwas zu reduzieren? 20 ist schon eine Hasunummer in so einem kleinen Teich (wegen der Ausscheidungen etc.) Teilwasserwechsel machst du ja schon. Ein Filter und mehr Pflanzen wären natürlich sinnvoll, wie Holger und Teichinteressent ja schon sagten. Und vielleicht kannst du sie überzeugen hochwertigeres Futter zu nehmen, davon muss man auch weniger füttern als von diese Sticks wo kaum Nährstoffe drinnen sind, die aber das Wasser sehr belasten. Tatsächlich braucht man Goldfische nicht unbedingt füttern, wenn der Teich nicht so klein ist. Du kannst ja einfach darauf achten, ob sie abgemagert sind, kugelrund sollten sie ja eh nicht sein.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Juli 2018)

Noch sind die Goldfische ja noch klein und ich denke, dass sich der Bestand wohl wieder etwas reduziert, da die Männchen die Weibchen aktuell toll finden und die aber noch keine wirklichen Versteckmöglichkeiten haben. Aber daran arbeite ich aktuell intensiv.

Pflanzen müssen definitiv aufgestockt werden, hab auch schon welche im Handel gekauft (aber da wirst ja arm bei, für ein paar Stängelchen) und bekomm in den nächsten Tagen hier aus dem Forum von einem hilfsbereiten User Krebsscheren. __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel habe ich vorhin in der Flohmarktsuche angefragt. In den mir zugänglichen Gartenmärkten gibt es nix, was unterwassertauglich (Pflanztiefe 1,1m) ist. Hab ich schon alle abgegrast.

Teichfutter kaufe ich schon selbst. Hab von einem Koihalter in der Nähe einen 5l Eimer voll von seinem Futter abbekommen und habe noch einen 2,5l Rest von hochwertigen nicht Wasser belastenden Goldfischsticks (steht zumindest auf dem Eimer drauf). Schwiegermutter hatte früher nur die billigsten Flocken (von Aldi im Angebot oder so) gefüttert (5l Eimer hat da auch immer mind. 3-4 Jahre gereicht).

Was sollen die Goldfische in dem Teich denn finden zum Futtern wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden? Der Teich ist doch nur aus Beton ohne Bodengrund. Wir (mein Mann und ich) sind sehr oft dort und kümmern uns darum. Beim ersten Füttern hat man das Gefühl, so schnell kann man das Futter gar nicht in die Pfütze geben, wie es weg gefuttert ist. Ab dem 3ten Tag verhalten sich die Fische beim Füttern wieder normal. Bisher sehen sie gut, fit und gesund aus.

Meine Schwiegermutter kann niemand von was auch immer überzeugen. Sie hat immer recht, macht immer alles richtig. Wenn was schief geht, dann waren es die anderen (auch dann, wenn sonst niemand in der Nähe war). Sie hört nur auf Leute, die sie ausnahmslos belobhudeln und toll finden. Ansonsten ist sie absolut beratungsresistent.

Das Gemaule und Gejammer, wenn ich einen Wasserwechsel mach, kann sich keiner vorstellen. Muss das sein? Was das kostet? Das viele Wasser, ... wäre doch schon genug drin, ... . Wobei - das abgelassene Wasser nehm ich dann für's Gartengießen. Aber naja, der braucht ja auch nicht gegossen werden, weil es regnet ja immer wieder und außerdem können die Pflanzen sich doch ihr Wasser selber suchen, ... - ist manchmal schier zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juli 2018)

Teichpflanzen lauf man aus Kostengründen besser im Netz (Internetz).

__ Hechtkraut www.ebay.de/itm/20x-Hechtkraut-wasserreinigend-und-blühend-Teichpflanze-Filterpflanze-Koiteich/192588225998

Stelle die Töpfe auf irgendwas drauf, z.B auf umgedrehte Töpfe. Vorher mit der Lochkreissäge einige Löcher bohren und du hast gleich Verstecke.

Bloß keine Koi, das wird Tierquälerei!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Juli 2018)

Nein, definitiv keine Koi's. Die Goldfische sind schon ausreichend.

Ich tüftel grad an einer Lösung mit Betonschalungssteinen und dafür passend gebastelten Gitterkörben. Ich krieg das schon noch hin.


----------



## Ansaj (12. Juli 2018)

Eine schwierige Person, deine Schwiegermutter. 

Goldfische ernähren sich von allem Möglichen, Kleinstlebewesen (und ihrem eigenen Laich), die in jedem noch so kleinem Teich zu finden sind, der nicht klinisch rein gehalten wird. Aber klar, erst ab einer gewissen Teichgröße reicht es komplett ohne Zufütterung. 

Es gibt auch Pflanzinseln, die schwimmen dann auf dem Teich und nehmen kein Wasservolumen weg. Du brauchst ja nur ein paar mehr Pflanzen. Wenn alles voll ist, haben sie Verstecke, aber keinen Schwimmraum mehr. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Juli 2018)

Ansaj, das ist sehr charmant formuliert. Meine Definition fällt da deutlichst anders aus (bzgl. Schwiegertiger).


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2018)

Tiefwasserpflanzen:
Mörtelkiste mit Vallisnärien auf den Grund. Gibt es im Aquarienbedarf. 10-15 Sand in die Wanne und alles gut.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Juli 2018)

halten die __ Vallisnerien die Temperaturen aus? Oder müssen die in der kalten Jahreszeit dann raus und irgendwie über die Zeit gebracht werden?


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2018)

Bis jetzt haben alle __ Vallisnerien die Temperaturen ausgehalten welche ich in den Teich gepackt habe .... Sahen später besser aus als im Aquarium.
Gibt aber auch welche extra für Teiche sein sollen.... _Vallisneria gigantea...._
Die einfache Vallisneria spiralis geht auf jeden Fall.
Wenn du irgendwo in der nähe von jemanden wohnst, kannst du bestimmt um diese Zeit ein paar Teichpflanzen bekommen....ich muss auch immer mal ausmisten.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Info. An __ Vallisnerien komm ich ran. Das werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Juli 2018)

Liebe Gisela,
oh weh! Das klingt alles gar nicht lustig. Umso ehrenwerter, dass Du und Dein Mann Euch jetzt um den Teich kümmert. Die meditative Arbeit an Garten und Teich ist ja zum Glück sehr gut, um akut hohen Blutdruck wieder in verträgliche Bahnen zu lenken – nach dem Plausch mit der Schwiegermutter! 
Haltet durch, die Fische zumindest werden es Euch danken. Ich weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber falls Du in meiner Nähe lebst, könntest Du Dir gerne ein paar Pflanzen bei
mir abholen. Da mein kleiner Teich gerade fast trockenfällt wegen des Regenmangels, werde ich das Wochenende und die Gelegenheit nutzen, um den Teichboden zu entschlammen und bei den Pflanzen ebenfalls aufzuräumen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (13. Juli 2018)

Kathrin, das ist sehr lieb von Dir, soweit ich es anhand Deines Profils erkenne, sind wir aber schon arg weit auseinander. Die Goldfischpfütze ist im Frankfurter Raum und ich bin in der Nürnberg/Fürther Gegend. Mein Mann /und oder ich sind jede Woche mehrere Tage dort.

Den Pläuschen des Schwiegertigers ist nicht zu entkommen, egal wo in Haus und Garten. Es gibt ja nix, was sie nicht besser weiß und kann. Man kann das eigentlich nur noch ignorieren, gelingt aber bedauerlicherweise nicht permanent.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2018)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Nürnberg/Fürther Gegend


Oh Sorry . Herzlich willkommen im Teich- Forum.
Schau mal ob du den @mitch per Platz erreichen kannst. Er ist aus Kulmbach und hat Pflanzen ohne Ende . Da sind bestimmt genug für mit bei und er gibt sie gewiss gerne in gute Hände .
Zum Rest so wie Schwieger...... sag ich mal lieber nichts .


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Juli 2018)

Moin Gisela und Willkommen im Forum .
Teichpflanzen kannst du von mir was bekommen ,ich habe neulich den ersten Teich gelichtet aber mein zweiter muss auch ausgedünnt werden. Standort ist zwischen Bamberg und Schweinfurt .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wachtlerhof (22. Juli 2018)

Hab von Rainer ein klasse Paket mit Pflanzen bekommen. Sind inzwischen auch in die Pfütze eingesetzt. Die Goldfische - zwischenzeitlich auf 14 od. 15 Stück reduziert - beäugen die Pflanzen sehr wohlwollend interessiert.

Nächste Woche bekomme ich noch __ Vallisnerien von einem Aquariumfreund. Die werden dann am 30ten in der Pfütze versenkt.

Für mich als Pfützenpfleger sieht das jetzt super gut aus. Hoffentlich sehen das die Goldfische und Pflanzen ebenso.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Juli 2018)

So sieht die Pfütze jetzt aus


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Aug. 2018)

Am 24.7. hatte sich der Bestand nochmal auf 12 reduziert. Aber seitdem sieht alles gut aus. Den Goldfischen scheinen die neuen Pflanzen doch sehr zuzusagen. Gibt auch kein so überzogenes Gehetze und Drangsalieren mehr. Sie sind sehr lebhaft und scheinen das Leben klasse zu finden. Zwischenzeitlich sind sogar 5 Teichfrösche eingezogen.

Am 31.7. hatte ich wieder einen 40%-Wasserwechsel gemacht. Hoffe, dass ich in Zukunft keine Verluste mehr haben werde.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Mai 2019)

Meine Goldfischpfütze funktioniert inzwischen ganz gut.

Wir haben im letzten Jahr ja Pflanzen kräftig aufgestockt - leider sind nicht alle über den Winter gekommen. Die __ Vallisnerien leben und wachsen schön. Das __ Schilf fängt auch schon an schön kräftig zu wachsen, wenn gleich es noch etwas wenig ist. Von den tollen großen Krebsscheren kann ich aktuell noch 5 sehen, allerdings sind die im Vergleich zum Einsetzzeitpunkt richtig klein (grade mal so groß wie eine Hand). Aber sie treiben aus und wachsen. Die Seerosen kommen auch schön buschig und einige Blätter haben die Wasseroberfläche schon erreicht. Die anderen Pflanzen kann ich nicht mehr entdecken. Deshalb will ich den Bestand wieder massiv aufzustocken.

Dann hatten wir im letzten Jahr noch einen UVC eingebaut. Scheint richtig gewesen zu sein. Fische haben wir keine mehr verloren, die sind alle super aktiv und sehen gesund aus.

Die anfänglichen Fadenalgen und grüne Wasserfärbung von den letzten Wochen lassen jetzt stark nach. Die Fadenalgen sind nur noch zum Teil an den Seitenwänden vorhanden, gehen aber deutlich zurück. Das Wasser ist schön klar (ohne Chemie).

Allerdings haben wir zwischenzeitlich ein __ Reiher-Problem. Der findet unsere Pfütze wohl traumhaft. Wir haben mit diversen Dekoteilen versucht dagegen zu steuern. Hilft allerdings immer nur kurze Zeit. Letzte Woche hat er wieder 2 Goldfische und 3 __ Frösche geholt. Am Wochenende haben wir jetzt einen Sensor installiert welcher mit dem Gartensprenger kombiniert ist. Sollte er wieder kommen, bekommt er eine Breitseite Wasser ab. (Schwiegertiger ist informiert, morgens nicht vor 9:30h in den Garten zu gehen.)

Sollte von Euch wer Pflanzen und/oder ein paar Goldfische übrig haben, würde es mich sehr freuen.


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2019)

Bilder, Gisela Bilder wollen wir sehen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Mai 2019)

Das ist das einzige Foto, welches ich vom WE hab. 
  

Hab's am WE vergessen mehr zu fotografieren. GG macht nachher noch welche und schickt sie mir.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Mai 2019)

Hab ein paar Fotos gesendet bekommen, Pfütze von 3 Seiten:
          

Einmal vor ein paar Monaten konnten wir den __ Reiher morgens sehen. Der landet mitten auf dem Rasen und bummelt dann ganz gemütlich um die Pflanzen bis zur Seite des Geländers. Bei diesem seinerzeitigen Besuch kam er aber nicht mehr dazu, in der Pfütze zu fischen.

Achja, die Plastik-Seerosenblüten hab ich für die __ Frösche gekauft, damit die sich auch wo drauf setzen können, wenn die echten Pflanzen noch nicht bzw. nicht mehr sind.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2019)

Servus Gisela

Sehr stilvoll gemacht ... gefällt mir sehr gut.

Weil die Frage nach einem Filter angesprochen wurde; 
Denke es müßte ein Druckfilter sein, da die Aufstellung im Keller vorgesehen ist. Bei einem herkömmlichen Teichfilter, egal ob in Schwerkraft oder gepumter Ausführung, würde das Wasser auslaufen.
Diesen Filter könnte ich mir für dein Vorhaben gut vorstellen. Die Pumpe müßte allerdings ausgetauscht werden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Mai 2019)

So sieht unsere aktuelle "Teichtechnik" aus.
  

Seit wir den UVC mit integriert haben und der Pflanzenbestand deutlich erhöht wurde, waren die Wasserwerte ok und es gab auch keine Todesfälle mehr im Teich. Ich denke mal, wenn ich darauf achte, dass der Pflanzenbestand im Becken wieder schnell aufgestockt ist, dass ich dann erstmal von einer Uminstallation der bestehenden Teichtechnik noch absehen kann. Werde das aber im Auge behalten. Habe mir den Link mal abgespeichert, danke dafür.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2019)

Mit eurem System entfernt ihr aber nix aus dem Wasser. Ihr dreht die Schadstoffe nur im Kreis. Die Ausscheidungen der Fische bleiben im Wasser. Die gehören eigentlich aus dem Wasser. Die werden durch die Pumpe klein geschreddert und lösen sich auf. 
Deshalb ist ein Filter wichtig. 
Der Filter sammelt die Ausscheidungen und alles Grobe ein. Bakterien wandeln die "schlechten" Stoffe in Nitrat um, daß dann den Pflanzen als Dünger zu Verfügung steht. Den Filter spült man und es ist alles wieder im grünen Bereich. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Mai 2019)

Danke für Deine Ausführung dazu. Das hab ich schon so verstanden. In meinen Aquarien hab ich ja auch Filter (von Oase) im Einsatz. Nur hab ich bei der Pfütze auf die "Umbaumaßnahmen" nicht so wirklichen Einfluß. Deshalb will ich mit vielen Pflanzen gegensteuern. Außerdem mach ich mehrmals im Jahr das Becken mit dem Schlammsauger sauber, ist ja ein Betonbecken und die Pflanzen sind in Gitterkörben. Dabei gibt es jedesmal einen sehr großen Wasserwechsel (wird dann zum Gießen im Garten verwendet). Und es wird auch regelmäßig Wasser aufgefüllt (vermutlich durch den Springbrunnen verdunstet da doch schon so einiges). Ich hol auch oft mit der Gießkanne Wasser zum Gießen raus. War schon ein kleiner Kampf und Überzeugungsarbeit nötig, um den UVC da noch dazwischen zu bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2019)

Alles gut ... wollte Dir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Machst eh alles das es den Fische gut geht. Als Aquarianerin bist du eh top informiert.

Hast eine "spannnende" Situation, die du sehr gut händelst.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mareike (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gisela,

ich könnte dir junge Goldfische anbieten, kommt auf den Wohnort an. Ich wohne in Hessen, 50 km von Kassel.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Wachtlerhof (16. Mai 2019)

Die Pfütze ist in 65824, ich bin in 90579.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Gisela, hab mich jetzt mal bei Dir durchgelesen . Herzliches Beileid zu Deiner Schwiegermutter. 
So etwas hatte ich auch mal : Alles wissen, immer meckern aber selber nichts auf die Reihe kriegen . 
Vielleicht könntest Du ihr ja mal ein Buch schenken, so ganz nebenbei, in dem alles über Teichfische
und Pflege steht. Wenn sie nur einen Teil davon annimmt, ist Dir ja schon geholfen .


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

Danke für Dein Mitgefühl und den Tipp. Hatte ich schon vor Jahren gemacht. Steht seither im Schrank und wartet, dass die Zeit vergeht. Weil - das weiß sie doch schon alles. Sie hat doch schon seit über 40 Jahre Fische. ... Ich hab es aufgegeben, ihr was zu erklären bzw. sie um etwas zu bitten, sonst sterbe ich noch vor Ihr an Herzinfarkt. Wenn sie mal bei uns für ein paar Tage zu Besuch war (kommt zwischenzeitlich nicht  mehr vor, weil wir sie nicht mehr dazu animieren und sie es auch nicht wirklich will. Hier ist ja alles Dorf und sie als Frau von ... ist da was besseres), sind ihr selbst unsere 2 Katzen (sind richtige Kuschelmiezen) konsequent aus dem Weg gegangen. Tja, wenn sie „nur“ meckern würde, das ginge ja noch, aber sie legt da ganz andere Töne an den Tag wie „das verbietet sie mir“ oder „das hat ja wohl noch sie zu bestimmen/zu entscheiden“ oder ... . Ich bemühe mich nur noch, dem mit Ignoranz zu begegnen.
Naja, ist halt ein grauslicher Bilderbuchdrachen - hat nicht jeder .


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Gisela, dieser Satz erinnert mich an meine Schwester 


Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Sie hat doch schon seit über 40 Jahre Fische. ...


Die ist genauso beratungsresistent . Die hat viel zu viele Goldfischen in ihrer Pfütze, und ihre stereotype Antwort 
ist immer : Das regelt sich von alleine. 
Ich fühle mit Dir .


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Sep. 2019)

Hab heute Goldfische bekommen, sehen alle top aus und sind in meiner größeren Betonpfütze erstmal zwischen geparkt. Hab so viel Freude damit. Die Tiere sind super agil, neugierig, was es in der Pfütze so alles gibt. Haben sie schon richtig erobert. Und gefuttert haben sie auch schon mächtig. War auch ein sehr angenehmes Zusammentreffen mit dem "Schenker" und hab mich auch darüber sehr gefreut. Bin grad so richtig glücklich.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (22. Sep. 2019)

So, die neuen Goldfische haben ihre Reise nach Ffm. gut überstanden. Sind alle wohlauf. Und wenn ich sie nicht selbst gestern Abend eingesetzt hätte, würde ich heute sagen, dass die alllesamt schon immer da drin waren. Vom Verhalten her keinerlei negative Auffälligkeiten und genauso verfressen wie die bisherigen. Ist so richtig klasse, freu mich so darüber.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Sep. 2019)

Altbestand und Neuzugänge


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Feb. 2020)

Geht allen Goldfischen gut, sind aktiv und hungrig. Freu mich so, dass es keine Ausfälle mehr gibt, und alle harmonisch miteinander auskommen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Feb. 2020)

... und mein Schwiegertiger hat bis heute noch nicht gemerkt, dass der Bestand von 7 auf 15 erhöht wurde ... (lt. ihrer eigenen Aussagen kümmert und füttert sie jeden Tag, wenn wir mal grad nicht dort sind)


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2020)

Naja, ne Hand voll Futter beim vorbei gehen rein schmeißen oder sich damit auseinandersetzen sind zweierlei.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Feb. 2020)

Im Vorbeigehen funktioniert da nicht. Sie muss gezielt dahin laufen, dabei 2x an der Pfütze vorbei, Futter aus dem Eimer in der Garage holen, ... . Sie geht dahin mit Gehstock und muss sich am Geländer fest halten ... aber dass die __ Frösche nicht mehr da sind, ist ihr letztens aufgefallen ... (fragte mich doch tatsächlich, ob ich die vielleicht nach hier her mitgenommen hätte, weil ich ja auch einen kleinen Frosch in meinen Betonpfützen hab ...) 

... und mind. 5 mal am Tag steht sie vor der Fenstertüre im Wohnzimmer vor der Goldfischpfütze und schaut für eine gefühlte Ewigkeit den Goldfischen zu ...


----------



## Wachtlerhof (7. Juli 2020)

So sieht die Pfütze zwischenzeitlich aus. Am nächsten WE ist geplant die Seerosenblätter etwas zu reduzieren und ...


----------



## Mx22 (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo Gisela 

ich habe eine ähnliche Pfütze im Bau. Ich denke in einer Woche kommt Wasser rein. Kannst du mir vielleicht verraten was du für eine Seerosen Sorte hast . Gefällt mir gut.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Wachtlerhof (7. Juli 2020)

Sind 3 Seerosen, diese rosane, eine gelbe und eine weiße. Die stehen im Körbchen bei 1,10, Tiefe. Hab sie mal bei Norma im Sonderangebot für ein paar wenige Euro gekauft.


----------



## Mx22 (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo, Gisela
Weißt du was das für Pflanzen sind die bei dir aus dem Wasser ragen ? 
Was hast du für ein Substrat in den Körbchen von den Seerosen. 

LG 
Markus


----------



## Wachtlerhof (7. Juli 2020)

Die langen gaggeligen sind 08/15 __ Schilf, auch im Körbchen. Als Substrat hab ich in allen Körbchen Donaukies in 4/8er Körnung.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Aug. 2020)

Die Discounter-Seerosen sind dauernd am neuen Blüten schieben. Blühen fast immer 3 bis 6 gleichzeitig. So klasse waren sie eigentlich noch nie. Hatte die Seerosenblätter um die Hälfte reduziert. Zwischenzeitlich war schon wieder die ganze Pfütze voll damit, selbst über die Krebsscheren haben sie sich schon wieder geschoben. Jetzt hab ich wieder radikal Blätter raus geschnitten. Hab ausgesehen wie ein Dreckspatz. Hoffentlich hält es jetzt ein paar Wochen länger. Hab bei meiner Putzaktion auch mehrere Mini-Goldfische gesichtet, bis auf einen, der schon richtig gescheckt war sind die anderen aber noch ganz schwarz. Aber lustig und fidel unterwegs zwischen den großen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Aug. 2020)

Hab gestern und heute mal genau in die Pfütze geschaut. Es sind ganz viele junge Goldfische drin. Viele noch schwarz, aber auch schon einige bunt, rot und golden. Und von der Größe ist zwischen 1cm um ca. 12 cm auch alles vertreten. Heute hab ich mir schon mal 13 gekeschert und nehm die mit ins Mittelfränkische. In der Pfütze fällt es nicht auf, dass sie fehlen. Aber die anderen haben es zwischenzeitlich gecheckt, wie das mit dem Keschern funktioniert. Muss ich am nächsten WE nochmal weiter versuchen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (13. Feb. 2021)

Haben mal wieder die Wildtierkamera ausgelesen. Sieht so aus, als hätte sich unsere Reiherabwehr rentiert.

           https://youtu.be/3t3Wm3GbIUI


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Feb. 2021)

Erste Froschsichtung in diesem Jahr. Der hat den Winter wohl gut überstanden, so mopsig, wie der ist.


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2021)

Hehe der ist ja nice.
Meine Quarken schon um die Wette unter der Abdeckung.
Aber gesehen habe ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. März 2021)

Die Goldfische sonnen sich, haben den Winter wohl ganz gut überstanden. Und die Pflanzen sind auch gut dabei wieder durch zu starten.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Mai 2022)

... eine verfressene Bande ist das ...


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2022)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> ... eine verfressene Bande ist das ...


Also das kannst du so nicht sagen. 
Ist halt immer nur die Frage was man füttert. Steak oder Luftsticks aus Puffreis oder noch besser buntes plattgedrücktes Löschpapier. Ich bin ja für ersteres.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2022)

Die bekommen die Tetra Pond Sticks, Steaks bekommen nur die Fische-Gucker.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2022)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Steaks bekommen nur die Fische-Gucker.


Ist das jetzt eine Einladung....


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Mai 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Einladung....


... lässt sich drüber reden ...


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2022)

Oh ja, dann werde ich wieder Fischis los


----------



## Wachtlerhof (7. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oh ja, dann werde ich wieder Fischis los


Ne, ne, ne ... ich kann das mit dem Rauskeschern inzwischen. Da wirst mehr mitnehmen, als da lassen .


----------

